# Help with a EX70 projector



## 52676 (Apr 19, 2010)

I just got an epson ex70 projector and when i turned it on and focused it the bottom left corner is out of focus. My screen is straight the projector is on a flat surface so Im thinking its something to do with the projector maybe the lens im not sure, has anyone had this problem before and (or) is there anyway to fix it myself? Or will i just need to have it serviced?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If the projector is aligned perpendicular to the screen and within the limits of its normal operation, and the screen is uniform, you have a service problem with the projector that is not a DIY problem.

Please do not duplicate your posts. Your other two posts that were duplicates have been deleted.


----------

